# Boneshaker



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Any body from HT going to the Boneshaker race this weekend?


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

One of the guys from our Dallas Friday night group, Jerry Boswell, was going.Have not heard how it turned out though. They have not posted the results yet on their site.

Any idea how it went?


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

beast1624 said:


> One of the guys from our Dallas Friday night group, Jerry Boswell, was going.Have not heard how it turned out though. They have not posted the results yet on their site.
> 
> Any idea how it went?


*What is their ( Jerry's ) site ? Do you have a link ?

Bear :wave:*


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's the Boneshaker Slot Cars site:

http://www.boneshakerslotcars.com/

and here is the Western PA Slot Car Club site's page for the Boneshaker race:

http://www.wpscc.org/boneshaker/boneshaker-info/


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Met Jerry and his family, RC Lincoln took 1st place. Other than that I don't know any other standings,I don't know if its official.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the update. We missed Jerry Friday night.


----------

